# Pregnant goat, something weird coming out, please help!!



## s.z.ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi. Ive got a Nigerian Dwarf who is due soon. Next week, if I'm right abut her breeding date, but I might be a little off since she lived with the buck at the time. This is my first time with a kidding doe. I've seen lots of pictures and videos, but nothing that looks like this.
She has been having hanging mucus for a few days now, and the day before yesterday she expelled a fair amount of clearish liquid. Hasn't been acting particularly laboury otherwise.
This morning she's showing this. I'm not quite sure how to describe it so I took some pictures. It's definitely fleshy and _not _a fluid sac, and it's not any part of a kid. I have no idea what this could be. It comes out a bit, and goes back in. I tried to get it in both spots. She's just walking around nibbling grass, and doesn't look uncomfortable or anything, but my daughter tells me she didn't eat the food she offered.
Any ideas??

h__p://img443.imageshack.us/img443/8599/goat.jpg

It wont let me post a picture! Just type in the http part in the address to see it.

EDIT: my daughter just came in and tells me that the pink thing has retreated back inside, but the vaginal opening is still larger than it was yesterday.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't have any personal experience but I think she might be prolapsing.  Keep a very close eye on her.  If it comes out and doesn't go back in it needs to be stitched back in or held in place with a prolapse harness.  

This can be nothing or it can be very bad.  If you have a vet, keep them on call.  Keep her bedding and kidding area very clean.  Do you have her in a pen?  You might want to put her in one.  

Good luck.


----------



## s.z.ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh. My. God. I should NOT have done an image search for that. 

After reading up on this a little, it sounds like that definitely is what's happening. It seems to pop out when she lays down, and goes back in when she stands, which, from what I've read, is okay. Sounds like as long as it doesn't come out and stay out, it should be alright, and that when the ce4rvix opens up for kidding it SHOULD go away. I'll keep a close eye on her today and call a vet if it looks bad. So far it's been little and pink and not anything like the giant red prolapses I saw pictures of.

Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 18, 2013)

as long as it goes in when she stands up, it should be fine.  You can sprinkle a little sugar on it when she is laying down, but  other wise the best thing for her is to not stress her out and give her plenty of room to walk around and exercise.  Also, making sure she is getting enough calcium can help, but that isn't always the cause. 
We had one last year, it got really really bad and we had to have a vet help us.   The biggest problem is, if it doesn't go back in, they can't pee and obviously that is very unhealthy.


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 20, 2013)

I had a small doe do the same thing, she was full of babies and there was no room left so she had a vaginal prolapse.  It however went away as her labor progressed and wasn't a issue any more.  She also had the goo for several days before she kidded I think because of the prolapse.  Watch it and when it goes away you'll know the kidding will be very soon, at least that is what happened with us.


----------



## s.z.ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't seen it at all today (and we were up there a lot due to another goat kidding). She is ENORMOUS, so I imagine it's like you said and it's all the pressure from being so full.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like a prolapse.  Weird stuff happens with hormones.  Had it happen with a female dog.  If it goes back in and stays in, she should be fine.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't worry, she is just prolapsing a bit.  If I remember correctly, your doe is older so her vaginal muscles are probably weaker.  AND she is probably carrying multiples.  If it only happens when she lays down she will be fine.  If it gets progressively worse then you will need to call the vet, but really what her body is probably doing is her pelvic area is relaxing and when she lays down it stretches and her vaginal area protrudes out the back.   

My oldest doe (9 years old) does that when she carries very big kids.   She had trips this year and did fine... Last year no problem, but the year before, OH MY GOODNESS...  I though she was going to have babies hanging out her bottom every time she laid down.   Instead, she had 12 and 14 pound twins...

GOOD LUCK...


----------

